# The Dog Whisperer



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Last night a friend emailed me that she watched Cesar help a couple with a maltese who wouldn't walk on a leash. It sounded hillarious so I set my DVR to record all the Dog Whisperer's that were playing overnight, hoping one of them would be "the one". Luckily it was. It was entitled "Cesar Visits Las Vegas" He goes to the home of 3 different Cirque Du Soleil performers. First one was a maltese that I swear was bigger than my 14 lb'er. When they put the leash on the dog it didn't roll over and play dead---it plopped to the floor and played dead. It was so funny. When Cesar went into the house to meet them the dog immediately went to his water bowl and started drinking and Cesar said the dog drank for 7 minutes before they finally took the bowl away from him. Cesar said the dog was intentionally ignoring them which was why he spent so much time drinking. This dog was totally different from the normal Maltese I suspect. It ruled the house and could care less about pleasing its owners. 

When Cesar took it out to walk on the leash, it immediately plopped on its back. Finally Cesar picked up the dogs back legs which forced it to walk on the front legs while he gently pulled on the leash. Then I lifted the front legs and did the same thing. Suddenly the little dog jumped on its back legs and started walking, jumping and walking....as if he thought he was supposed to jump before he walked :chili: All the time Cesar was praising it and laughing and obviously tickled with the dog and the dog was obviously tickled as well. 

I hope you get a chance to see this episode, its just soooo funny. 
I think I'm going to try the walk routine with Biscuit who refuses to move in a sweater :w00t:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I saw that episode about a week ago. You're right, it's hilarious.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I saw it too the other night....and it did make me LOL....


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 13 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688519


> I saw it too the other night....and it did make me LOL....[/B]


Janet, your doggie's hair cut is fabulous, I saved the picture and am taking it to my groomer, I love that the ears and face hair are the same length. I'm getting Biscuit groomed Tuesday and we're flying out Wed for an extended visit with my kids so he has to look his best, I think that haircut would do it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw it too, it was hilarious. I laughed so hard I almost choked.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that does sound funny/cute. I am hoping they will put it on Austar here so I can see it.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! My hubby and I watched that one and we sure did laugh through the whole thing. That furbutt was so funny, I am laughing now just thinking about it. It was the cutest thing how he plopped down, laid there so stiff and played dead.....He was not walking on a leash and that was that!! LOL

Once he got the jist of it he had a blast walking, though and Cesar did open laugh through it also.

This was a great show!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think its so funny to see a trainer use physically forceful methods when positive methods are available. 

And excessive water drinking to avoid situations is a sign of anxiety or a medical problem. I sure hope Cesar brought up those important points to the owners...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

grrrr! i missed this episode and i cant find it online so far


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 14 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689377


> And excessive water drinking to avoid situations is a sign of anxiety or a medical problem. I sure hope Cesar brought up those important points to the owners...[/B]


I was thinking the same thing. I can't imagine a dog drinking to avoid a situation.  A medical problem seems to be most likely. Excessive thirst is an idicator of several important ailments. The two that I have had some familiarity with are Cushings and Diabetes. Also, not wanting to walk could be an indication of a medical problem. While it seems less likely, anxiety could also provoke both of those reactions. 

I don't usually watch this show, but I would be interested to see if these concerns were addressed.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 14 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689377


> I don't think its so funny to see a trainer use physically forceful methods when positive methods are available.
> And excessive water drinking to avoid situations is a sign of anxiety or a medical problem. I sure hope Cesar brought up those important points to the owners...[/B]


Cesar didn't use any force with the dog, he was extremely gentle actually and if you could have seen it, it was almost like the little dog didn't know it could walk with a leash, once Cesar showed him by holding up his hind end and then his front end, the little dog actually bounced down the road, first on his hind legs and then would walk a little as if he thought that was the way to walk with a leash. By the time Cesar left, the dog was doing fabulous on that leash. As far as peeing, dogs often go to the water bowl when they want to stop playing with other dogs, its almost like "lets change the subject" then they'll all go get a drink and lay down. Cesar didn't let the water drinking go on too long, they took the bowl away. 

Remember, you don't see the whole day's interaction, only snippets of what went on.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't see it either. I do have to say I've seen Quincy run to the water bowl in the middle of play... and I do think it is his way of saying 'time-out' because he usually only takes one sip and leaves it... so it's not like he has gotten overheated and thirsty. naddie stops immediately when he goes there or to his bed. If he goes to say the doorway.. she'll bring toys to him or just try to engage him in continued play... but oddly when he heads to the bed or water bowl she knows play is over for the time being.
I had never thought of the time-out concept till reading this...just always thought it odd he'd quick stop play...run to the water bowl and just one lick and then he'd go on his way..... away from the LR where Naddie is awaiting him LOL .


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Dec 13 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688560


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Dec 13 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688519





> I saw it too the other night....and it did make me LOL....[/B]


Janet, your doggie's hair cut is fabulous, I saved the picture and am taking it to my groomer, I love that the ears and face hair are the same length. I'm getting Biscuit groomed Tuesday and we're flying out Wed for an extended visit with my kids so he has to look his best, I think that haircut would do it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Roz, just seeing your response now....thanks......that was Winnie's real "bobbed" look. Since then we've modified it a bit, but might go back to it. It is a very cute look on a Malt (IMO). Good luck with Biscuits grooming!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 14 2008, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689386


> grrrr! i missed this episode and i cant find it online so far[/B]



This is the only thing i found.....a little overly pink but cute lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUIhNXossIE


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Dec 17 2008, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690863


> QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 14 2008, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689386





> grrrr! i missed this episode and i cant find it online so far[/B]



This is the only thing i found.....a little overly pink but cute lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUIhNXossIE
[/B][/QUOTE]


That poor woman! Someone took a lot of Pepto and threw up all over her house and dog!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

That poor woman! Someone took a lot of Pepto and threw up all over her house and dog!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.
[/QUOTE]

I sort of thought the woman was a little too old for all that pink and the short dress :biggrin: 

Still, I tried the fist thing with Biscuit tonight and it worked. He usually jumps from me when I reach out to him--even though I know he's not afraid of me, if I turn my back after he jumps away he comes up and nips at me to get me to look at him, reach out again and he jumps back. So tonight instead of reaching out for him, I held out my fist and he came right to me. Wierd little dog behavior I guess.


----------

